# snow blower auger



## JAC213 (Nov 18, 2008)

When I start my snow blower only the left side of the auger turns. Why? How do I fix it?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF

Can you be a bit more specific - can you post Brand and Model of your snow blower - that way we will all know what machine you are having problems with


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like you ran over something and broke the shear pin/bolt. 
Shear bolts are made out of aluminum, never use a steel bolt. They are supposed to break, if you hit something. It is a protection device against damange to the snow blower.

Look at the auger, do you see a hole ? Look at the good auger, you should see a bolt on the "shaft". Most repair shops should be able to supply them. Buy two of them that way you will have a spare.

BG


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: BG is absolutely right - it is almost certainly a broken shear pin - I thought about this this morning after my original post (on the way to lunch - a failing I have developed as I get older! :sigh::sigh

The pin will fit into the drive shaft and its location should be quite obvious - look at your "good" auger (the pin will probably be near the outside on the machine chassis) and you should see a "pin" that will be missing on the inoperative auger.

Shear pins are very inexpensive and any outdoor equipment shop should be able to supply you with a new one (Tip - by 2 or 3 and put them away somewhere so you can find them if you need one in the future)

I don't want to sound like a "boring old fart" - even if I am getting that way :sigh: - but *DO NOT FALL FOR THE TRICK OF USING A BOLT IN PLACE OF THE SHEAR PIN*!!! :4-thatsba:4-thatsba:4-thatsba You need to think about shear pins as a "mechanical fuse"

Whilst your pin is probably a piece of 1/4 bar - it IS NOT A BOLT - they are generally made of soft "key steel" and designed to fail in the event an auger hits something hard. The idea is that it is better to trash a $1.00 shear pin than to strip the teeth off a $500.00 gear box!!! So if you use something that doesn't fail as the share pin is designed to - then you can kiss good bye to your gear box


----------



## JAC213 (Nov 18, 2008)

MrChooks said:


> :wave: Hi & welcome to TSF
> 
> Can you be a bit more specific - can you post Brand and Model of your snow blower - that way we will all know what machine you are having problems with



It is a Jacobson 11hp snow blower. I changed the shear pin and it still doesn't work.


----------



## JAC213 (Nov 18, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Sounds like you ran over something and broke the shear pin/bolt.
> Shear bolts are made out of aluminum, never use a steel bolt. They are supposed to break, if you hit something. It is a protection device against damange to the snow blower.
> 
> Look at the auger, do you see a hole ? Look at the good auger, you should see a bolt on the "shaft". Most repair shops should be able to supply them. Buy two of them that way you will have a spare.
> ...



It is a Jacobson 11hp snow blower. I changed the shear pin and it still doesn't work.


----------



## JAC213 (Nov 18, 2008)

MrChooks said:


> :wave: BG is absolutely right - it is almost certainly a broken shear pin - I thought about this this morning after my original post (on the way to lunch - a failing I have developed as I get older! :sigh::sigh
> 
> The pin will fit into the drive shaft and its location should be quite obvious - look at your "good" auger (the pin will probably be near the outside on the machine chassis) and you should see a "pin" that will be missing on the inoperative auger.
> 
> ...




It is a Jacobson 11hp snow blower. I changed the shear pin and it still doesn't work.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Damn!! I would have bet money that BG was correct and the shear pin was the culprit!!.:sigh:

OK, when you engage the auger drive - can you see the input shaft turning on the good side and if so - what can you see moving on the "dead" side?? 

If the shear pins are OK - then the problem has to lie with the clutching or the drive to, or from, the gear box on the dead side.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Is there some type of gear box between the two aguers ?

Got a model No of the snow blower ?

BG


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:

Here is the link to the Jacobson parts list for what I am assuming is your 11HP snow blower.

http://partsradar53.arinet.com/scri...oginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer&partner=ARNC (Key in model 1130DLE and the parts list and parts view should come up on your screen)


If you look at the "Gear case" and "Auger drive" pages - you can see there is only one gear box (worm drive) driving a single auger shaft. 

So (assuming I have the correct parts list) if one side of your auger rotates and the other doesn't it really can only be that:

1/ You haven't got the shear pin properly engaged thru both the Auger drive shaft (the outer bit) and the rake / gear box drive shaft (the inner shaft) - so pls check that the pin is properly engaging both the outer and inner auger shaft drives, OR

2/ The rake shaft (part no 18) has broken - which is a much bigger repair job:sigh:

So if the shear pin is correctly located - I think you are looking at a new rake shaft. At least - given that one side turns - you are unlikely to have damaged the gear box itself - which is a major bonus, as they will be expensive :4-thatsba


----------

